# Football Scoreboard



## KevinZheng (Nov 25, 2021)

KevinZheng submitted a new resource:

Football Scoreboard - Python Program that displays a Scoreboard with control button.



> Scoreboard that is built on python3.9 and has a live display so you can bring it into OBS with window Capture.
> 
> Step 1: Download the FootballScoreboard.pyw file
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Lightning2004 (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi, When I run the FootballScoreboard.pyw file, nothing happens.  I have Python 3.9 installed.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## KevinZheng (Dec 15, 2021)

Lightning2004 said:


> Hi, When I run the FootballScoreboard.pyw file, nothing happens.  I have Python 3.9 installed.  What am I doing wrong?


What is your Operating System?


----------



## KevinZheng (Dec 16, 2021)

Lightning2004 said:


> Hi, When I run the FootballScoreboard.pyw file, nothing happens.  I have Python 3.9 installed.  What am I doing wrong?


Also, make sure to download the entire repository as a zip and unzip it. The python script uses images from the image folder included in the repository and saves files to the saved_game folder so those files and folders need to be in the same place.


----------

